# Can anyone identify this piece of classical music (most likely orchestral)?



## dingdongalistic (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi,

Firstly, please accept my apologies if I have posted this in the wrong place.

For just over a year, since hearing the beginning of this piece on Classic FM, I have been unable to identify it. It is familiar to me and many other people, but none of us have been able to put a name or composer to it. Are any of you able to throw any light on the mystery?!

I have attached a rough piano transcription made from memory. It lacks quite a bit of detail.









Kind regards,

David


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

It's Hungarian Dance from Tchaikovsky's Swan Lake.


----------



## dingdongalistic (Feb 25, 2013)

Feathers said:


> It's Hungarian Dance from Tchaikovsky's Swan Lake.


Many thanks! I can't believe I didn't find it, I thought I'd gone through Swan Lake. Ironically, I considered checking it again recently (Tchaikovsky was one of the composers I was looking into), and decided against it, thinking that I would know that piece too well (it's a favourite from my childhood, though I obviously haven't listened to it recently!)

Incidentally, a false avenue was Glazunov, because I thought the opening chords of his symphony no. 1 sound very similar (though my Dad disagrees).

He will be chuffed, after over a year of wondering!


----------

